# A Scotsman moves to Canada



## Big Don (Dec 10, 2011)

A Scotsman moves to Canada and attends his first baseball game. 

The first batter approaches the batters' box,
 takes a few swings and then hits a double.
 Everyone is on their feet screaming "Run" 
The next batter hits a single
. The Scotsman listens as the crowd again cheers "RUN RUN".
 The Scotsman is enjoying the game and begins screaming with the fans. 
The fifth batter comes up and four balls go by.
 The Umpire calls: "Walk."
The batter starts his slow trot to first base.
 The Scot stands up and screams,
 "Run ye lazy bastard, RRUNN!" 
The people around him begin laughing.
 Embarrassed, the Scot sits back down.
 A friendly fan notes the man's embarrassment, leans over and explains,
 "He can't run -- he's got four balls." 
The Scot stands up and screams
, "Walk with pride, Laddie! Walk with pride."​


----------



## Big Don (Dec 10, 2011)

What do you do with an elephant with 3 balls?


.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.Walk him and pitch to the rhino


----------

